# Cedar planks for lawn edging?



## SilverSword (Apr 13, 2010)

I need to edge my lawn to create a separate space for flower beds. There are threads about plastic edging, but I wonder if I can just use standard 2" x 6" Cedar planks for this.

Any ideas on whether this makes sense or how to do it?


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cedar is a soft wood, weed eater string and lawn mowers will chew into this. Look into using composite decking 1X6's. You can find a good deal at salvage stores.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 14, 2010)

Your going to need a means of keeping it from pushing up out of the ground.
This is my biggest pet peave about plastic or any other type of edging.


----------



## Con65 (Apr 14, 2010)

SilverSword said:


> I need to edge my lawn to create a separate space for flower beds. There are threads about plastic edging, but I wonder if I can just use standard 2" x 6" Cedar planks for this.
> 
> Any ideas on whether this makes sense or how to do it?



Sure. Cedar planks  make a good looking edging. The only problem you'll have is providing for curves. I've handled this by making cuts on-half way through the boards one quarter of an inch apart. This seems to allow the planks to bend in gentle curves that suit flower beds.


----------



## Mucksiegooma (Jul 4, 2016)

I installed scalloped concrete edgers, approximately 24" long by 10" high.  They look good, I spent much time to get them level and plumb, made a rock garden on the south side of my house 2 feet out from the basement wall and the length of the house.  I lined it inside with landscaping fabric and them covered that with white landscaping rock, approximately 3-4 inches deep.  Now, after one winter, the edgers have tilted out, no longer plumb.  I wonder if water or snow caused the rocks to expand out, pushing on the inside of the edgers, thus causing them to lean out, or tilt.
I need to replumb these edgers.  Do you think I need to replace the white landscaping rock with something less likely to cause this disturbance?

I hope my description is clear enough.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 4, 2016)

Mucksiegooma said:


> I installed scalloped concrete edgers, approximately 24" long by 10" high.  They look good, I spent much time to get them level and plumb, made a rock garden on the south side of my house 2 feet out from the basement wall and the length of the house.  I lined it inside with landscaping fabric and them covered that with white landscaping rock, approximately 3-4 inches deep.  Now, after one winter, the edgers have tilted out, no longer plumb.  I wonder if water or snow caused the rocks to expand out, pushing on the inside of the edgers, thus causing them to lean out, or tilt.
> I need to replumb these edgers.  Do you think I need to replace the white landscaping rock with something less likely to cause this disturbance?
> 
> I hope my description is clear enough.


If you didn't supply your edgers with a solid base, then frost may have forced them up. Even a small edge wall needs a solid foundation of stone and sand.


----------

